# Is it To Late to Cut Grass Hay In PA



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

Hey all, My one orchard grass field is about 10" high or so maybe a little more, It is very consistant height. They are forcasting Low 70's for the next 4-5 days but lows at night are 40's and days are short. Will i be able to get it dry enough for small square? This would be a 4th cutting, field is only 3 ac. Or do i just let it stand for next spring or is it bad to let it that high over winter. Probably only get a few bales off it but if i can get it dry i can get $5 a bale. Or what if i cut it and can't get dry will hurt the stand in the spring if i wouldn't get it baled up? Thanks guys


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

whitmerlegacyfarm said:


> Hey all, My one orchard grass field is about 10" high or so maybe a little more, It is very consistant height. They are forcasting Low 70's for the next 4-5 days but lows at night are 40's and days are short. Will i be able to get it dry enough for small square? This would be a 4th cutting, field is only 3 ac. Or do i just let it stand for next spring or is it bad to let it that high over winter. Probably only get a few bales off it but if i can get it dry i can get $5 a bale. Or what if i cut it and can't get dry will hurt the stand in the spring if i wouldn't get it baled up? Thanks guys


If you have a tedder you could ted it every day(or other) and I would think that you would have a great shot at getting it cured. If not, then maybe you could get a neighbor to round bale it for cows.

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

whitmerlegacyfarm said:


> Hey all, My one orchard grass field is about 10" high or so maybe a little more, It is very consistant height. They are forcasting Low 70's for the next 4-5 days but lows at night are 40's and days are short. Will i be able to get it dry enough for small square? This would be a 4th cutting, field is only 3 ac. Or do i just let it stand for next spring or is it bad to let it that high over winter. Probably only get a few bales off it but if i can get it dry i can get $5 a bale. Or what if i cut it and can't get dry will hurt the stand in the spring if i wouldn't get it baled up? Thanks guys


I thought you said you were bowhunting from here on out? lol
Can't believe a few dozen bales would cover your fuel costs.
I baled last weekend. It was a bitch to get the hay to dry. Everytime I'd rake it up, the windrows seemed to uptake moisture from the ground.
It's supposed to be a nice week though.
If you can't get it dry enough to bale, a 10" mowing isn't going to hurt you. I took over a field that was 6' tall last fall and bush hogged and they left all the cuttings lay.
Made lots of hay off that field. Can't imagine where 5-8" of cliipings would do any harm.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Even here in the deep south I need to cut October hay with the old 479 haybine. I usually convince myself the disc mower will be fine. After fluffing a few times I always say I will use the conditioner next time.
It is just hard to get the hay dry enough to square bale for me this time of year. Since I roll everything now it is not as much of an issue.

I was given 10 acres, third cutting, because they do not need the hay and do not want to mow it and let it lay. I am hesitant just because I always spend more time worrying about the heavy dews and short days. Just as you are.

To answer your other question, I do not like to leave a lot of over winter growth on a place I am going to bale next year.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I just cut 100ac of orchard alfalfa mix yesterday and today, I am not that far from you. I think we should have a pretty good chance of getting it dry. If it is straight grass tedding every day would be a good idea, last week I had some fine leafy grass hay that tedder would not pick it all up, older fields that we have chopped over the years and not as level as they should be. I raked it one afternoon and then tedded it back out the next day, making sure all the un tedded hay was picked up and dried. Perservative will go a long way in making hay this time of year.


----------



## HayBones (Oct 10, 2012)

Solid first world experiance going on in this thread.....Thanks for all the situational advice ( I am a newbie and this is gold lol )


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

I opted to not cut just wasn't worth it. Glad i didn't cause of the few showers we got. Its even height so should be ok come spring. I'm going to pasture in some of my small fields and rotate our horses in um and see if this helps out. My new 3 acs of O Grass i planted is coming on nice. Hoping to get it sprayed early spring for weeds.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

whitmerlegacyfarm said:


> I opted to not cut just wasn't worth it. Glad i didn't cause of the few showers we got. Its even height so should be ok come spring. I'm going to pasture in some of my small fields and rotate our horses in um and see if this helps out. My new 3 acs of O Grass i planted is coming on nice. Hoping to get it sprayed early spring for weeds.


Yeah "perfect sunny week" wwe were supposed to get here in PA ended up being partly cloudy with showers!
I have some light 3rd cutting on the ground if you want to come down here an bale it up!
I don't know if I'll ever get the chance.....


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

I am still cutting and baling what I call fallow ground hay. I will bale this stuff right up into the snow flying.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I baled in Febuary last year here in PA! I see you use an EZ Trail wagon, too.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

hayray said:


> I am still cutting and baling what I call fallow ground hay. I will bale this stuff right up into the snow flying.


Ray, How in the world do you get it to dry.....I had some last week that layed 5 days and still was 23-25%...

Regards, Mike


----------

